
Scylla Summit 2017: SMF: The Fastest RPC in the West [video] - ch
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdFYY3vEcxo
======
ch
Associated slides: [https://www.slideshare.net/ScyllaDB/scylla-
summit-2017-smf-t...](https://www.slideshare.net/ScyllaDB/scylla-
summit-2017-smf-the-fastest-rpc-in-the-west)

